# new member



## reddogleader

hi, just thought i would join in hopes of learning more about what i'm about to get into. this is our first camper, a 1994 jaylo eagle, 30 ft.


----------



## kiteri

Congratulations on your new (new to you... still counts as new!) Jayco.

You have found a great place to get some information!

Did you tent camp or anything before you got your Jayco?


----------



## ctfortner

Welcome reddog! Congrats on the new camper! :way-to-go:

You found the right place, there are some sharp campers on the board, so anything you need help with, just let us know.

What part of the country you from, where do you plan to camp?


----------



## mailfire99

:welcome: reddog. Congrats for the new camper, that is quite exciting. What are you hauling that big boy with?


----------



## glfortner

Welcome!!!


----------



## billyj

Hi reddog, welcome to the forum


----------



## bigbo4988

Howdy reddog, welcome to the site. There is a lot of good info here, very helpful people. Feel free to ask any questions about your new rig, we will all be glad to help


----------



## mariahdawn

*welcome*

Welcome Reddog!
Where do you live? Congrats on the camper!!


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the site Reddog. Lots of advice available and lots of friendly people here. Enjoy! Congrats on the new camper.


----------



## l2l

Congrats on the new camper I am sure you will love it.

Welcome to the board :thumbup1:


----------



## Willy

Congrats on the new rig reddog, upload some pics if you get a chance. Holler at us if you need any help with anything.


----------



## grace

Welcome Reddog to the site! You have found the best place to be for sure. This forum is filled the best people from all over. And, speaking of all over - where are you from? I am from Virginia, and have 5 girls. I would love to hear about your family too.:welcome:


----------



## ctfortner

So do you have that new Jayco all ready to go? We need some pics of this new rig!


----------



## grace

Well I had to know what a Jayco was! Congratulations on getting the trailer!:10220: I hope you don't mind if I looked it up. I can't wait to hear where you're going to camp in this. It's just beautiful to look at, and has everything inside. I looked at the inside design, with dinette, microwave, stove, and shower. All I can say is WOW!:shocked:

Here's a link:
http://www.gagscamperway.com/rv/new/60029-0.htm


----------



## mikey

Sounds like a nice one reddog. 30 foot is a great length, plenty of room for the family.


----------



## grace

*What a Great Trailer*

You've done it with getting that Jayco to camp with. It's a beautiful thing to look at with those elegant lines. Then you bring your family camping in it. You have the bright sun, warm breeze, and green grass to relax in. And when you have finished looking at the breathtaking scenery outside, you come inside your Jayco. Then your treat is to look at all the perfect surroundings on the inside. 10220:I'll just stow away in your trunk!)


----------



## glfortner

Okay I am about to show my stupidity. Could someone please explain to me what is meant by Class A, B and C Campers? Thanks!!


----------

